# XML in Java



## core_85 (11. Sep 2011)

hallo,

hätte mal ein simples Problem was mir leider einige Schwierigkeiten bereitet.
Ich hab eine Datenbankverbindung zu SybaseDB aufgebaut und habe mit ein SQL query eine XML erzeugt 


```
ResultSet queryr = stat.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM authors for xml");
```

was in normalen Datenbank der SQL auch als xml FILE angezeigt wird und funktioniert.
In Java läuft er durch möchte es aber gern in eine externe XML Datei augeben bzw es auf der Konsole ausgeben. Kann mir jem helfen ? Danke


----------



## gman (11. Sep 2011)

Hi,

gibt die Query eine XML-Struktur zurück oder wirklich eine XML-Datei? In letzterem Fall musst du halt
das BLOB/CLOB oder was auch immer die DB/der Treiber zurück gibt in eine Datei schreiben.
Hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht, such halt mal nach "write blob in java" oder sowas.


----------



## core_85 (11. Sep 2011)

mh erstmal danke,
der gibt nur die struktur aus(zumindest im sql) , wo ich gedacht hab das ich die mit ein system.out.println mal anzeigen lassen könnte bzw in buffedreader in datei schreibe leider hab ich ka wo er die xml struktur abspeichert ?! das ich die simple auslesen kann.


----------



## core_85 (12. Sep 2011)

ok, geht jetzt alles wie ich es wollte kann aus Datenbanken XML file erzeugen und als file extern ablegen


----------

